

Behind Instagram, Networking the Old Way - abbott
http://www.nytimes.com/2012/04/14/technology/instagram-founders-were-helped-by-bay-area-connections.html?_r=2&pagewanted=all

======
japhyr
I live outside SV, and this article was a good read about how people's
connections come into play when their startups take off. I don't think I will
ever move to the valley, but that's part of what I love about HN. It seems
that if I make something that starts to take off, I can reach out to this
community and find someone with the expertise to guide me through the next
steps.

If you're willing to work hard, be honest, and ask the right questions, it
seems there are many very capable people here who want to help.

------
rollypolly
Is SV turning into an old boys' club?

~~~
asnyder
It's been like that for some time now. It's definitely one of the main
motivators and reasons for living and working in Silicon Valley. As nice as it
is to work wherever, it's not quite the same as going to a local pub and
running into a who's who among startups. Pretty exciting stuff.

